# Letrozole Gyno Reversal



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'll try and make this as short as possible for you all. I've had mild gyno for about a year now but it's got a lot worse, it was started from a superdrol cycle even though i ran a serm and pct it couldn't be stopped. Now i'm on my first injectable cycle of dbol, test and deca and with me adding more weight its more noticable and i would like to give letrozole a shot after reading dozens of posts on it. My gyno is getting larger now so surgery is the only other option.

I'm currently running arimidex at a high dose of 1mg a day so that i don't make the gyno any worse. I'm weighing about 226llbs and stand at 6ft.

Just looking for advice on how to plan this. Since i'm on cycle would it be alright for me to add the letro in with my current cycle? I know the water will be sucked out of me but i want this gyno gone for good. Mentioned in forums before about starting at 2.5mg a day and then when it starts working and the gyno is shrinking tapering off slowly.

What do you all think? Should i start the letro in my current cycle at 2.5mg each day and see how i go?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

2.5mg ED until it's gone, could take months though, may take weeks, some gyno is unresponsive to meds at all...

You don't need to taper, the dose will build up so high that it will taper itself anyway, you want to run 20mg nolvadex ED for 3-4 weeks once letro is stopped


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I take it its a lump ?

What dose test deca are you taking ?


----------



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> I take it its a lump ?
> 
> What dose test deca are you taking ?


Its a thick lump now yeah and quite large. I'm only on 500mg of test and 400mg of deca p/w


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

MichaelUK said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'll try and make this as short as possible for you all. I've had mild gyno for about a year now but it's got a lot worse, it was started from a superdrol cycle even though i ran a serm and pct it couldn't be stopped. Now i'm on my first injectable cycle of dbol, test and deca and with me adding more weight its more noticable and i would like to give letrozole a shot after reading dozens of posts on it. My gyno is getting larger now so surgery is the only other option.
> 
> ...


How far into your cycle are you mate. I am also on test/deca/d bol with mild gyno from a few year back. Just started cycle yesterday. Also running arimidex at 1mg ED.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok some lumps are impossible to get rid of but can be reduced and softened ,

1st drop the deca and dbol and reduce test to 250mg and run adex at 1mg a day taking in morning say 8 and 20mg nova in evening again at 8, try this for 3-4 weeks and see how you get on , this protocol works for me every time , but can't be sure it will work for you !

And make sure your using pharma not ugl products for this ,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

2.5mg ED, but watch out for stiff joints and libido issues.

If after a few weeks you notice nothing, you can taper that down and leave it alone.

It could take up to 3 weeks for blood plasma levels to be stable but after a few weeks you should at the very least notice less pain.


----------



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeebo said:


> How far into your cycle are you mate. I am also on test/deca/d bol with mild gyno from a few year back. Just started cycle yesterday. Also running arimidex at 1mg ED.


I'm a week in mate, good gains so far on the cycle but with bulking the gyno is becoming more noticable from obvious fat gains. Will definately start letro to try and zap it out. Read a story of a guy who had 12 year old gyno and tried letro on cycle and got completely rid of it, gives us hope!


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

MichaelUK said:


> I'm a week in mate, good gains so far on the cycle but with bulking the gyno is becoming more noticable from obvious fat gains. Will definately start letro to try and zap it out. Read a story of a guy who had 12 year old gyno and tried letro on cycle and got completely rid of it, gives us hope!


Well keep us updated mate. Hope it works for you. Good luck.


----------



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> 2.5mg ED, but watch out for stiff joints and libido issues.
> 
> If after a few weeks you notice nothing, you can taper that down and leave it alone.
> 
> It could take up to 3 weeks for blood plasma levels to be stable but after a few weeks you should at the very least notice less pain.


I'm really hoping this works so I don't have to resort to surgery. Even if i can decrease the size I will be happy. How much do you suggest I order?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Iv had mild gyno on and off (on cycles but goes after) now half way through cycle, just finnished a box of letro, lumps still there, not noticable, but the pain has gone, unless I really press against them! Ordering another box of letro tomo, was havin 2.5mg ed, been 50 days now, didn't notice a libido change really, but iv always been a randy git haha

- - - Updated - - -

Iv had mild gyno on and off (on cycles but goes after) now half way through cycle, just finnished a box of letro, lumps still there, not noticable, but the pain has gone, unless I really press against them! Ordering another box of letro tomo, was havin 2.5mg ed, been 50 days now, didn't notice a libido change really, but iv always been a randy git haha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I reversed my gyno using letro, it only took like 2 weeks or a little more, but you must taper that or you will get your gyno back with a vengeance from estrogen rebound.


----------



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I reversed my gyno using letro, it only took like 2 weeks or a little more, but you must taper that or you will get your gyno back with a vengeance from estrogen rebound.


Ah that gives me hope. Was your gyno fully formed and bad?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, and I had a lump at the side of my wrist and even that went away, that was a hard lump like a cyst.

That went away and never went back.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

just done 28 days on reduced size abit nothing great,i only have it slightly nothing bad but a tiny lump.no interest in sex dont even think about lol on tamox now for couple of weeks.

been of all meds for 3 months.

oh and my joints have strated to ache now elbows and lower back areas


----------



## MichaelUK (Sep 16, 2011)

sniper83 said:


> just done 28 days on reduced size abit nothing great,i only have it slightly nothing bad but a tiny lump.no interest in sex dont even think about lol on tamox now for couple of weeks.
> 
> been of all meds for 3 months.
> 
> oh and my joints have strated to ache now elbows and lower back areas


Was this on cycle you used the letro and nolva?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

no mate i decided to do it of cycle just to see what would happen after reading about it on the net made me moody as hell though.

i did a tab a day of letro for 28 days cant stand anymore doing me head in lol now im on tamox for 2 weeks stop the rebound.next month ill go back on low dose cycle of prop and mast.


----------



## Chris butt (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi I've got gyno did have the pains for about 3days no pains now but really Puffy nips was taking noval for about 4weeks can you help please


----------



## Chris butt (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi I've got gyno did have the pains for about 3days no pains now but really Puffy nips was taking noval for about 4weeks can you help please

Share


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What was your gyno from?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

i did 2.5mg for 100m days and the lump didnt change :/


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

@Hotdog147 hi mate sorry to drag up a old thread just wanted your knowledge....I'm wanting to do the same thing to try reverse my pretty intense gyno, am I ok to follow the protocol 2.5mg letro ED with the 20mg tamoxifen at the end while I'm off cycle?


----------

